# Duck Boat



## w11oneal (Apr 3, 2011)

Does anyone know where to buy a duck boat in ga?  Looking for an excel or gator tail or any other suggestions would be appreciated.  Looking at the surface drive motors too.  Anyone have any suggestions or info?


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 3, 2011)

*Fla.*

Flordia.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Apr 3, 2011)

w11oneal said:


> Does anyone know where to buy a duck boat in ga?  Looking for an excel or gator tail or any other suggestions would be appreciated.  Looking at the surface drive motors too.  Anyone have any suggestions or info?



i believe there's a guy in Canton or somewhere in NGa who sells gator trax. should be able to look him up. but why not just buy a used one off MMT? tons of people who go out and buy a brand new rig then dont have the money to keep it who are selling them practically new.


----------



## w11oneal (Apr 3, 2011)

duckhunter2010 said:


> i believe there's a guy in Canton or somewhere in NGa who sells gator trax. should be able to look him up. but why not just buy a used one off MMT? tons of people who go out and buy a brand new rig then dont have the money to keep it who are selling them practically new.



I'll look on there.  Thanks


----------



## Barroll (Apr 3, 2011)

There is a guy in canton.  His name is chad.  pm me and ill give you his number.  He is a mudbuddy dealer as well as gatortrax and excel.  I dont know if there is a gatortail dealer in ga and the only prodrive dealer i know of is in albany.  

If you want the most bang for your buck get a custom builder to build you exactly what you want.  It is cheaper and IMO depending on the builder they are better boats than factory boats. 

Before you buy you need to test drive and learn as much as possible.  There is a lot more that goes into these boats than just getting a regular jon and slapping a motor on.


----------



## stringmusic (Apr 4, 2011)

My brother had one of the Seminole Bateau's and liked it alot. I think the guy is in Tallahassee, not to bad of a ride. Just something else to look at...... http://www.airboatsunlimited.com/seminole_bateau.php


----------



## Browning (Apr 6, 2011)

You can look me up if you are near Douglas, Ga.  

South Georgia Mud Buddy
Todd Browning
912 381-9122

Mudbuddy, Excel, Gatortrax


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 7, 2011)

*Big Water*

How do they handle on open water?


----------



## lxbowhunter (Apr 7, 2011)

check out the marketplace there is a geaux custom 1844 on there for the right price..awesome looking boat


----------



## cmk07c (Apr 11, 2011)

Parkway Marine in Tallahassee, hadn't dealt with them and like most dealers they're probably overpriced, but they carry all lines of duck boats you can imagine. But if your patient just browse Mud Motor Talk religiously and what your looking for will pop up.


----------



## Barroll (Apr 11, 2011)

lxbowhunter said:


> check out the marketplace there is a geaux custom 1844 on there for the right price..awesome looking boat



x2.  fair price for sure.  And forgiving round chines so we wont find you up on a bank flagging people down in your first mud boat.


----------



## reelsouthern1220 (Apr 12, 2011)

cmk07c said:


> Parkway Marine in Tallahassee, hadn't dealt with them and like most dealers they're probably overpriced, but they carry all lines of duck boats you can imagine. But if your patient just browse Mud Motor Talk religiously and what your looking for will pop up.



I live in Tally and have heard nothing but bad things about Parkway. Yes they are high, but on top of that the owner is a complete Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. People around here just don't have any other options but to deal with him. I have talked to people that drove to Alabama and bought their boats rather than go through him. I agree with MMT and finding a lightly used complete package. Good Luck!


----------



## cmk07c (Apr 12, 2011)

reelsouthern1220 said:


> I live in Tally and have heard nothing but bad things about Parkway. Yes they are high, but on top of that the owner is a complete Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. People around here just don't have any other options but to deal with him. I have talked to people that drove to Alabama and bought their boats rather than go through him. I agree with MMT and finding a lightly used complete package. Good Luck!



I hate to bad mouth someone I hadn't dealt with, but I've seen some of their prices online and it doesn't match up. The fact that they're a car repair place as well just doesn't sit right with me. I'll hold off judgement, but like i said seems off. I know they have to make money, but there is a suggested retail which most of these dealers just throw out the window.


----------



## Golden BB (Apr 12, 2011)

Barroll said:


> x2.  fair price for sure.  And forgiving round chines so we wont find you up on a bank flagging people down in your first mud boat.



X3, i've seen this rig and its VERY nice and affordable.


----------



## CraigM (Apr 12, 2011)

southern duck boats still around alabama?


----------



## Barroll (Apr 12, 2011)

CraigM said:


> southern duck boats still around alabama?



Ya. they are still around but i wouldnt buy a mud boat from them.  They are not braced like they should be.  A lot of people have had problems with them.  Do a search on MMT.  

If you are going to go the surface drive route you need to do it right and buy a quality boat and match it to the motor you are going to use.  I found the best and most cost effective way for my uses was to have a boat built completely custom by a smaller custom builder.  Get it built for exactly how you hunt and you will be happy.


----------



## CraigM (Apr 13, 2011)

Barroll said:


> Ya. they are still around but i wouldnt buy a mud boat from them.  They are not braced like they should be.  A lot of people have had problems with them.  Do a search on MMT.
> 
> If you are going to go the surface drive route you need to do it right and buy a quality boat and match it to the motor you are going to use.  I found the best and most cost effective way for my uses was to have a boat built completely custom by a smaller custom builder.  Get it built for exactly how you hunt and you will be happy.



I did that as well, but it's not what you'd call a "mud boat"


----------



## Barroll (Apr 13, 2011)

CraigM said:


> I did that as well, but it's not what you'd call a "mud boat"



They do make some slick bottom boats i believe, but they arent braced like they should be.  Any cross bracing will cause hooks if you are hitting stumps and stuff and will kill performance.  But just from their website it looks like they are selling Gatortail and prodrive now.  Probably cause they couldnt sell any of their "mud boats" made in house.


----------



## SeagoingCowboy (Apr 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> My brother had one of the Seminole Bateau's and liked it alot. I think the guy is in Tallahassee, not to bad of a ride. Just something else to look at...... http://www.airboatsunlimited.com/seminole_bateau.php



X2 on Dixon boats.  His smaller Warrior model bateau is also a well made little boat with a nice wide beam.


----------

